# speaker batting



## toadster (May 17, 2014)

I have some technics SL101's for my HT (2-way) 6" woofer & 2 1/2" tweeter, there is no acoustic damping in them, would some help? will it tighten up the bass or give it more bass? Also from what I've been learning is 3/4" material is best for speakers, these are just made of some 1/2" stuff, would it be a good upgrade to make some new boxes for them?


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

toadster said:


> I have some technics SL101's for my HT (2-way) 6" woofer & 2 1/2" tweeter, there is no acoustic damping in them, would some help? will it tighten up the bass or give it more bass? Also from what I've been learning is 3/4" material is best for speakers, these are just made of some 1/2" stuff, would it be a good upgrade to make some new boxes for them?


If you wanted to cram in stuff in some poly fiber fill, it might be worth the experiment It's cheap and easy, but I wouldn't expect too much. 

As to building new cabinets...I'd probably start over from scratch with fresh drivers with known TS parameters, perhaps a pre-engineered kit. It would be a surprise if the old Technics drivers had any virtues worth building new cabinets for. For example, 60W is light for even entry-level AVRs these days.


----------



## toadster (May 17, 2014)

ok. so 60w? is that what my avr puts out?


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

toadster said:


> ok. so 60w? is that what my avr puts out?


Actually, no idea, since I don't know what receiver you have. Most entry-level units max at 80W, the better ones are at 125Wpc or so.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Get some silicone and seal all of the inside of the cabinets, where they
have been glued. Then line some batten to the sides, back and top of the
cabinets. It will make a difference - it will be small - however, that may
be enough of a difference maker for you.

I use to own Technics.


----------

